# Thin boards glue-up



## Niki (15 Sep 2007)

Good day

Disclaimer
This idea is not mine, I saw it in a book and just modified it a little bit

Claimer
I swear that I took the pictures myself 

The idea might be good for all the "Boxers" here

This idea will work with thin boards up to 10mm. 
First I experimented with 8mm MDF and then, with 4mm solid wood.

I have some idea how to employ the method for thicker than 10mm but first it has to go through a "test flight"...

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/001.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/005.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/006.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/007.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/008.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/009.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/010.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/011.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/012.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/013.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/014.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/015.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/016.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/017.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/018.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/019.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/020.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/021.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/022.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/023.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Thin%20boards%20glue-up/024.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Sep 2007)

Excellent, Niki =D> 

And when your wife has finished cutting her lawn, will she come around and do mine, please  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Niki (15 Sep 2007)

Thank you Paul

She would...if you just pay the flight ticket ...and the changes that she will advise you to make will cost you fortune...believe me, I know...

Regards
niki


----------



## brianhabby (15 Sep 2007)

Nice one Niki, as usual

regards

Brian


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Sep 2007)

Niki":3mqle6dy said:


> She would...if you just pay the flight ticket ...and the changes that she will advise you to make will cost you fortune...believe me, I know...



OK Niki, forget I mentioned it :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------

